# Gabby kidded 3/15 triplet bucks



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was sick yesterday so I didn't feel like taking pics but my doe Gabby kidded with triplet bucks. She is the dam of Gertie, my best doe, and I was really hoping for a doe out of this breeding since Yogi has similar genetics to Gertie's sire, but no luck of course 














































Enjoy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are really cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!!*

Sorry you didn't get your girl. :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Lamancha babies are so stinkin' cute! Congrats on the healthy little boys...maybe you'll get a doe next time


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sooo cute. Im jealous. :greengrin: My la manchas havent kidded yet, and I sooo cant wait. You have cuteness x 3.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

so cute!!!  I can't wait to get my own lamanchas!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all on the fellas! :stars: You can't go wrong with boys-especially sharp ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I want :drool:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

3 lil monkeys!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody  Unfortunately these kids can only be registered as experiemental so these guys will be headed for freezer camp


----------

